
Rise of the Machines: The Future of Data Science and Machine Learning - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2018/07/30/rise-of-the-machines-the-future-of-data-science-and-machine-learning/
======
al_ramich
Well, machine learning and AI, in general, have not evloved significantly over
the past few decades, we have however advanced the computational power and
have enough data to compute it on to start seeing real benefits. What is most
significant is that the focus we have on AI right now is getting financial
backing at all stages from startups to large corporates and governments. This,
in turn, will be enough to accelerate development of more advanced AI
techniques that will evolve/replace ML to make it General/Cross-functional.
Very interesting times ahead.

We are soon to launch a new service [http://www.loomi.ai](http://www.loomi.ai)
which allows you to create and train in minutes your own AI Assistant.
Personal AI assistants are projected to be one of the most significant
technologies transforming the way people interact with data.

~~~
praveenscience
Have you heard of the one called x.ai?

